# General > Upcoming Events >  North Island Forum Hunt

## Mohawk660

Whos keen for a spring Forum hunt and where and when are we going...

----------


## Mohawk660

I'm thinking Ureweras .....

----------


## BRADS

Ruahines? It's central two all :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Barefoot

Mohawk 660 was just asking about the Ruahines this afternoon.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Ruahines? It's central two all


Yep Im keen for the Ruahines Brad , but as I have never hunted there I couldn't suggest anywhere to go. So I'm open to ideas.

----------


## Mohawk660

Im always hatching a plan....I'm working tomorrow in Papateotoe so will drop in some cartridges on the way hm if you like.

----------


## Barefoot

That would be good.
Aren't you due to load another batch anyway? The loading desk was almost looking clean tonight  :ORLY:

----------


## Mohawk660

> That would be good.
> Aren't you due to load another batch anyway? The loading desk was almost looking clean tonight


Yep I'll need some soon ,just been busy with work...I'll be driving past your place....

----------


## Dundee

There is a Ruahine piss trip on the way already :Grin:

----------


## Mohawk660

> There is a Ruahine piss trip on the way already


And why wasn't I invited!!

----------


## BRADS

> There is a Ruahine piss trip on the way already


I thought we where going hunting?

----------


## Mohawk660

So are you inviting us to leave our cars at your place and drop us off.

----------


## Mohawk660

Im pretty sure its a NZ tradtion to have a couple of quite ones once the hunting is finished......

----------


## BRADS

> Im pretty sure its a NZ tradtion to have a couple of quite ones once the hunting is finished......


Dundee doesn't do a couple of quiet ones mate :Have A Nice Day: 
Ever seen a pissed midget?

----------


## Dundee

> I thought we where going hunting?


Some of us have worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee doesn't do a couple of quiet ones mate
> Ever seen a pissed midget?


Don't have far to fall is the bonus :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Mouse:

----------


## Pengy

> Dundee doesn't do a couple of quiet ones mate
> Ever seen a pissed midget?


Nope. But I have been a pissed midget  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Some of us have worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk


Same but if you cant get a day off your boss must be a wanker

----------


## Mohawk660

> Some of us have worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk


Work gets in the way of hunting...

----------


## Mohawk660

> Dundee doesn't do a couple of quiet ones mate
> Ever seen a pissed midget?


THats ok Dundee I got this one.................., Brads as a hard work farmer, you would surely not begrude a man having a few cold ones as long as the gun is safely locked up.

Rightho Dundee so whewre was spot x again.............................................  .....!

----------


## BRADS

> THats ok Dundee I got this one.................., Brads as a hard work farmer, you would surely not begrude a man having a few cold ones as long as the gun is safely locked up.
> 
> Rightho Dundee so whewre was spot x again.............................................  .....!


Last time I was in a hut with Dundee I drunk far two much and spewed on me sleeping bag :Have A Nice Day: 
So I chose not two drink with him, ill sit in the rocking chair beside Rushy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Same but if you cant get a day off your boss must be a wanker


I work with the same boss as @BRADS so if someone pulls there head in we should be a hunting we will go :Grin:

----------


## Mohawk660

> Last time I was in a hut with Dundee I drunk far two much and spewed on me sleeping bag
> So I chose not two drink with him, ill sit in the rocking chair beside Rushy


Well as I am a light weight as well I'll be sitting next to you and rushy.....

Anyway Brad I'm thinking of a small group and Ruahines or the mighty Ureweras is central to most.... I have no experience in the ruahines, so if you wana come or share some places to look at. 

Not asking for spot X as I know it takes years finding them, maybe which road , track or hut that may have some promise.... Happy if you PM.

I have got this forum trophy that a member made that I should really hand on to some one deserving.

----------


## BRADS

> I work with the same boss as @BRADS so if someone pulls there head in we should be a hunting we will go


 @mrs dundee  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

farkin way with words simple farmer :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mohawk660

> @mrs dundee


You guys are crap... start wooing here now... some flowers from the Bp station, give her the last beer from the slab, pick up your dirty laundry and do the dam dishes!!!!!

----------


## BRADS

> farkin way with words simple farmer


Tell her Ill find some wine :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> You guys are crap... start wooing here now... some flowers from the Bp station, give her the last beer from the slab, pick up your dirty laundry and do the dam dishes!!!!!


Are you barking mad?

----------


## Mohawk660

> I work with the same boss as @BRADS so if someone pulls there head in we should be a hunting we will go


To Mrs Dundee,

if you could find it in your heart to let the boys ( Your Hubby and Brad , not Possum trapper)go hunting the forum community would be most appreciative.........

----------


## BRADS

> To Mrs Dundee,
> 
> if you could find it in your heart to let the boys ( Your Hubby and Brad , not Possum trapper)go hunting the forum community would be most appreciative.........


Oh bro your completely lost :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mohawk660

> Oh bro your completely lost


Only when I go hunting !

----------


## Dundee

What a fucken laugh :Grin:

----------


## Mohawk660

> What a fucken laugh


I am a way better comedian than a hunter. Later boys , some of us have work in a few hours!!

----------


## Dundee

> I am a way better comedian than a hunter. Later boys , some of us have work in a few hours!!


Same :Sad:

----------


## Mohawk660

> Same


Your a comedian or you have work in the morning.... Ha Ha go milk some cows..

----------


## 257weatherby

> I'm thinking Ureweras .....


50 blokes with guns running about in the Ureweras ........... it's been done before! :Psmiley:

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

> 50 blokes with guns running about in the Ureweras ........... it's been done before!


Bring some bottles, petrol and soap powder and I can pass on some tips from my misspent youth in Belfast!

----------


## Rushy

> And why wasn't I invited!!


Because there is no gentlemen allowed.  Only thugs and pissheads were invited.

----------


## Rushy

> You guys are crap... start wooing here now... some flowers from the Bp station, give her the last beer from the slab, pick up your dirty laundry and do the dam dishes!!!!!


You have been well trained.  See gentleman stamped all over you.  Why on earth would you want to go mixing with us mongrels. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> Bring some bottles, petrol and Lux soap flakes and I can pass on some tips from my misspent youth in Belfast!


Fixed it for you KK.  Makes it more sticky.

----------


## Rushy

@Mohawk660 we should rope @Barefoot into this.  We will need someone sensible as Camp Leader.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Last time I was in a hut with Dundee I drunk far two much and spewed on me sleeping bag
> So I chose not two drink with him, ill sit in the rocking chair beside Rushy


Ba ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. :Grin: 

Just gagged on my coffee and burnt my nostrils :Sad: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

> @Mohawk660 we should rope @Barefoot into this.  We will need someone sensible as Camp Leader.


The end October/early nov time that M660 was talking about could easily clash with my annual trip so don't count on a chauffeur

----------


## Rushy

OK I won't hold my breath

----------


## Neckshot

So a lot of shit talking as usual but no hunt planned!.......................nothing has changed here :Thumbsup: .I have a place in mind but its only for able boddied hunters as it requires a steep shitty climb called the Pinch! or Elevator or wheezer!!.Myself and @Philipo could be keen and Maybe even @Blaser So post up a firm date for people to agree on and see if it will happen for you.

Jasen

----------


## Mohawk660

> So a lot of shit talking as usual but no hunt planned!.......................nothing has changed here.I have a place in mind but its only for able boddied hunters as it requires a steep shitty climb called the Pinch! or Elevator or wheezer!!.Myself and @Philipo could be keen and Maybe even @Blaser So post up a firm date for people to agree on and see if it will happen for you.
> 
> Jasen


I'll be going either way, just putting out there as there was a forum hunt a couple of years ago and thought it would be good to have another one.

*Dates will be :November the 1st to the 6th* so no excuses theres plenty of times for you guys to sort your self out!

----------


## Neckshot

> I'll be going either way, just putting out there as there was a forum hunt a couple of years ago and thought it would be good to have another one.
> 
> *Dates will be :November the 1st to the 6th* so no excuses theres plenty of times for you guys to sort your self out!


Lol counts me out then.triathlon that weekend good luck.

bloody shit phone

----------


## Spook

Fuck this walking shit, let's do a fly in

----------


## Toby

> Fuck this walking shit, let's do a fly in


Your shout?

----------


## Rushy

> So a lot of shit talking as usual but no hunt planned!.......................nothing has changed here.I have a place in mind but its only for able boddied hunters as it requires a steep shitty climb called the Pinch! or Elevator or wheezer!!.Myself and @Philipo could be keen and Maybe even @Blaser So post up a firm date for people to agree on and see if it will happen for you.
> 
> Jasen


Ill race you to the top Neckshot..  Give an old man a two day head start though won't you?

----------


## BRADS

> Lol counts me out then.triathlon that weekend good luck.
> 
> bloody shit phone


Triathlon be fuked if I'm going walking with you then bro :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> Your shout?


Do you wanna bring the food and the booze?

----------


## BRADS

> Your shout?


If we fly into the ruahines I'll sort ya a real cheap seat in the squirrel bro :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> If we fly into the ruahines I'll sort ya a real cheap seat in the squirrel bro


I ain't doing none of that skid hanging shit, I would want a proper seat.

----------


## BRADS

> I ain't doing none of that skid hanging shit, I would want a proper seat.


If buy seat you mean the floor we are good :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

> If we fly into the ruahines I'll sort ya a real cheap seat in the squirrel bro


Keen! I'll saddle the skid, even more keen for that.
The less walking the better

----------


## Toby

Never been in a chopper before. Tape me to the skid if its free!

----------


## Spook

> If buy seat you mean the floor we are good


The last time I flew in a Squirrel there were five of us and we all had seats.

----------


## BRADS

> The last time I flew in a Squirrel there were five of us and we all had seats.


None of these choppers have seats :Have A Nice Day:  @199p likes the floor :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

I'm not picky bro, hell I'll strap myself onto a spraying or sit in a monsoon bucket.

----------


## 199p

Hahaha floor still beats walking, wont be able to make this one tho

----------


## Rushy

Jeez I nod off for an hour and we are on a chopper.  Good shit.

----------


## BRADS

> Jeez I nod off for an hour and we are on a chopper.  Good shit.


Just us old boys Rushy

----------


## Barefoot

> I'll be going either way, just putting out there as there was a forum hunt a couple of years ago and thought it would be good to have another one.
> 
> *Dates will be :November the 1st to the 6th* so no excuses theres plenty of times for you guys to sort your self out!


That's me out, I'm already hunting 7,8,9th so no way I'll be let out 2 weekends in a row  :Sad:

----------


## phillipgr

7 pages already boys! Do we have a date?

----------


## Rushy

> 7 pages already boys! Do we have a date?


I don't know about you Phillip but I do and my missus doesn't even know.

----------


## Barefoot

> 7 pages already boys! Do we have a date?


Somewhere between the 1-6Nov.
Obviously skim reading is a lost art at varsity these days  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Somewhere between the 1-6Nov.
> Obviously skim reading is a lost art at varsity these days


He has a librarian read to him Barefoot.

----------


## phillipgr

> Somewhere between the 1-6Nov.
> Obviously skim reading is a lost art at varsity these days


Nah but they do teach us how to get other people to do stuff for you  :Wink:  I most likely won't be able to make that date, it'll be during exams  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> it'll be during exams


You are still young Phillip.  Skip it and do another year.

----------


## Barefoot

It will give you another chance with the librarian too

----------


## phillipgr

> You are still young Phillip.  Skip it and do another year.


Don't tempt me!

----------


## Scribe

I would be in for a forum hunt in the Ruahine's. I was thinking the Comet Hut area. 4x4 to hut, hunting a bit limited though.

Maybe we could go for Ruahine or Nomans huts, both 4x4 drivable. great spring hunting up on the tussock. Maybe you Eastern Ruahine guys can find out from Big Hill Station if they will us drive through the station up to the huts.

----------


## TJM

No deer in tuapo so stay away from there !!!! :Pacman:

----------


## TJM

Or Taupo lol

----------


## Danny

> Just us old boys Rushy


Is an old 40 yr old old enough u old pricks..?

----------


## Rushy

> Is an old 40 yr old old enough u old pricks..?


Ha ha ha ha there will be younger than that there.

----------


## Frosty

> I would be in for a forum hunt in the Ruahine's. I was thinking the Comet Hut area. 4x4 to hut, hunting a bit limited though.
> 
> Maybe we could go for Ruahine or Nomans huts, both 4x4 drivable. great spring hunting up on the tussock. Maybe you Eastern Ruahine guys can find out from Big Hill Station if they will us drive through the station up to the huts.


Access is all balloted up there now, and only during certain times. You can check it out via the DOC website, unless someone knows the bighill dudes and can pull strings it might be a little difficult to get up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohawk660

Thanks Frosty for the advice I have put an application in tonight as the applications close tonight for access  via Bighill and its drawn tomorrow, this is for the nomans hut access via Bighill station , can you confirm that going to comet hut is still available via a standard doc permit?? Thanks

----------


## Philipo

Yeah I could be keen, I can't be bothered reading several pages of smack, just need to know when & where & if it's GC's coming or JABOC's lol

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I would be in for a forum hunt in the Ruahine's. I was thinking the Comet Hut area. 4x4 to hut, hunting a bit limited though.
> 
> Maybe we could go for Ruahine or Nomans huts, both 4x4 drivable. great spring hunting up on the tussock. Maybe you Eastern Ruahine guys can find out from Big Hill Station if they will us drive through the station up to the huts.


I can help you with any of those if need be

----------


## Mohawk660

> I would be in for a forum hunt in the Ruahine's. I was thinking the Comet Hut area. 4x4 to hut, hunting a bit limited though.
> 
> Maybe we could go for Ruahine or Nomans huts, both 4x4 drivable. great spring hunting up on the tussock. Maybe you Eastern Ruahine guys can find out from Big Hill Station if they will us drive through the station up to the huts.


Thanks Scribe for the advice on where to go , I looking into it as we speak and have put in for the ballot for access to nomans hut via bighill station.

----------


## Scribe

> Thanks Scribe for the advice on where to go , I looking into it as we speak and have put in for the ballot for access to nomans hut via bighill station.


You are onto it Mohawk. I havnt been up there for awhile so unsure of access rules. I suggest you keep close touch with '7mmsaum' he is bound to know what's happening close to home.

----------


## Scouser

hi guys, just looking for an update, are the dates set in stone?

----------


## Scouser

> hi guys, just looking for an update, are the dates set in stone?


 @Mohawk660 is this still on, and have the dates been confirmed?

----------


## Dynastar27

sounds like a good weekend lol

----------


## Scouser

@Rushy @Scribe hi guys, is this still on?....i will need to book annual leave if it is.....

----------


## Rushy

I am not sure Scouser.  I now have alternate plans for a road trip with Gibo

----------


## Scribe

> @Rushy @Scribe hi guys, is this still on?....i will need to book annual leave if it is.....


Don't know either 'Scouser' Mohawk seems to have dropped out of sight. I am still on for it if it comes off.

----------


## Scouser

So everyone, is this officially 'dead'.....just need to know so i can plan something else!!!!

----------

